# NVIDIA driver 1.0.716

## otaku

sto provando un po' tutte le soluzioni per farli lavorare correttamente, ma sembra che a firefox non stiano proprio a genio, ho provato anche un aggiornamento del kernel alla versione 2.6.11 come consigliato in bugs.gentoo.org, ma nulla;

volevo sapere se qualcuno li usa felicemente, oppure è un problema generale?

riporto l'output di lspci:

```
# lspci | grep -i nvidia

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR] (rev b2)
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ho questa versione:

```
1.0.7167-r1
```

scheda:

```
lspci | grep -i nvidia

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
```

e kernel

```
2.6.10-gentoo-r6
```

Funzionano perfettamente. Ma tu esattamente che problema hai?

----------

## lavish

Idem come ProT-0-TypE (ho anche la stessa scheda). A me vanno davvero ma davvero bene!

----------

## otaku

quando cerco di visitare alcune pagine X si blocca, e devo accedere al computer da ssh e killarlo; usando la versione precedente dei driver torna tutto come prima....

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

# lspci | grep -i nvidia

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go 5600] (rev a1)

con :

kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r5

emersi e testati ...... e anche per me tutto OK!  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

mmmmm....

io ho la versione 1.0.622 ecc...sul portatile 

con nvidia geforce e kernel 2.6.10-r6.

Mi va davvero bene...secondo voi mi conviene

provare gli ultimi anche se mascherati???  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

se avete tempo/voglia provate ad andare su un sito che abbia il bannerino per la certificazione HTML del w3c e aprite il link in un altra tab, a me quest'operazione manda irrimediabilmente in crash X  :Sad: 

----------

## AlterX

 *otaku wrote:*   

> se avete tempo/voglia provate ad andare su un sito che abbia il bannerino per la certificazione HTML del w3c e aprite il link in un altra tab, a me quest'operazione manda irrimediabilmente in crash X 

 

beh...magari se non ci vuoi far perdere ulteriore tempo, potresti postare anche

un link su quanto chiesto!?!?  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *otaku wrote:*   

> se avete tempo/voglia provate ad andare su un sito che abbia il bannerino per la certificazione HTML del w3c e aprite il link in un altra tab, a me quest'operazione manda irrimediabilmente in crash X 

 

o_0

http://lavish.homelinux.org  :Razz:  Non mi va in crash nulla  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## otaku

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> beh...magari se non ci vuoi far perdere ulteriore tempo, potresti postare anche
> 
> un link su quanto chiesto!?!? 

 

il sito in questione è uno mio che sto facendo, non volevo spammare... comunque sia provate qui.. http://moname.altervista.org/nuovo.php

----------

## lavish

Anche io ho spammato... comunque non crasha.. e no nvedo perchè dovrebbe farlo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## otaku

Ho provato a cambiare scheda video e sulle 2 gentoo che ho a casa. Con le schede scambiate funziona tutto, rimettendole a posto firefox continua a crashare... provo a riemergere tutto e vedo se risolvo qualcosa (:

----------

## G2k

```
lspci | grep -i nvidia 

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

```

Anche a me X e' crashato ben due volte e non potendo accedere a questo computer da ssh remotamente ho dovuto spegnere a freddo  :Crying or Very sad: .

Forse dovrei aspettare che diventino stabili...

----------

## otaku

che sia un problema isolato alle GeForce?

----------

## xoen

 *otaku wrote:*   

> che sia un problema isolato alle GeForce?

 

Speriamo di no (o che almeno lo risolvano presto) (Qui GeForce MX400, driver ×86).

----------

## hellraiser

anche io ho problemi con quest ultima versione dei driver Nvidia! Mi manda in crash X, con la possibilità di spegnere solo tramite ssh...con le versioni precedenti non funziona...tutto questo sul pc fisso. Sul portatile ancora li provo...

Comunque sul Pc fisso ho una Geforce 4....

appena li provo sul portatile, vi informo

----------

## xoen

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque sul Pc fisso ho una Geforce 4....
> 
> 

 

Quindi la teoria che danno qualche problema con GeForce potrebbe essere vera (però c'è da considerare che la stragrande maggioranza di schede video Nvidia è GeForce, ma potrei sbagliarmi).

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> appena li provo sul portatile, vi informo
> 
> 

 

Sul portatile che scheda video monti?

----------

## hellraiser

sempre na GeForce 4 420 go 32 mb

mentre sul fisso GeForce 4 mx 440 64 mb

uhm..potrebbe anche essere giusta la tua teoria...

----------

## arnor

ho anchio lo stesso problema con questa scheda:

nVidia Corporation NV17GL [Quadro4 550 GoGL] (rev a3) 64MB

Diversi siti mi fanno crashare istant firefox... fortunamente forum.gentoo.org no  :Smile: 

Un altra stranezza è che ho il monitor diviso in 4 aree

                               |

                               |

          A                   |  B

                               |

                               |

-------------------------|-------

          C                   |  D

A -> immagine grande completa

B- > parte sx di A ripetuta

C- > parte alta di A ripetuta

D- > non ricordo  :Smile: 

Sembra un problema di memoria... però di driver ne capisco pocchetto.

Attualmente parte come vesa per aggirare il problema.

N.B. con il driver 6111 tutto funziona corettamente. firefox compreso. 

Inoltre ho dovuto inseire nel mio xorg.conf questo parametro:

DisplaySize   320 240

Altrimenti i font erano troppo piccoli.

Solo che non capisco perchè 320 240 se il mio monitor è 1600x1200

Ciao lo

----------

## otaku

 *arnor wrote:*   

> Inoltre ho dovuto inseire nel mio xorg.conf questo parametro:
> 
> DisplaySize   320 240
> 
> Altrimenti i font erano troppo piccoli.
> ...

 

DisplaySize definisce la grandezza del monitor in millimetri  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

mah..sono tentato...vorrei installarli anche io!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aspettatevi un nuovo post con blocco di portatile con i nuovi driver nvidia  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Non so se può esserti utile...post

Di sicuro lo terrò presente quando faro la suddetta cazzata!!  :Laughing:  [/url]

----------

## xoen

Allora: per necessità (non riuscivo a riemergere nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1 dopo aver compilato il kernel 2.6.11-r4) ho smascherato la versione 1.0.7167-r1 di nvidia-kernel ed nvidia-glx, e fungono, addirittura inspiegabilmente prima chromium scattava ora no (resta tux-racer visualizzato male, ma non c'entra, pure prima, si deve impostare qualcosa ma non saprei da dove, ed in fondo m'abbutta  :Smile: )

Scheda video : GeForce 2 MX 400  (0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2))

Driver : 1.0.7167-r1 (nvidia-kernel ed nvidia-glx)

Kernel : 2.6.11-r4 (gentoo-sources)

PS: Quindi il problema non è con le GeForce, o almeno non con la mia  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

mm dunque ho pulito un po' xorgconfig, erano impostate delle opzioni per l'estensione "composite", ora sembra andare tutto correntemente... traffico un altro po' per vedere se ci sono altri problemi

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Non so se può esserti utile...post

 

si lo è stato grazie ^_^

----------

## =DvD=

Però non mi capacito: 

Con il kernel gentoo-dev-sources stabile ( 2.6.11-r4) i drivers nvidia-kernel stabili non vanno, e un utente è costretto a smascherare gli instabili, che hanno quei piccoli problemi di cui sopra.

Non è un controsenso? E' impossibile avere il sistema tutto stabile senza (s)mascherare roba?

Uno che ha il sistema x86 dovrebbe essere in grado di fare sempre un -uD world senza tanti problemi.

Addirittura avere kernel e drivers video stabili che non sono compatibili mi sembra strano...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Voi che ne pensate?

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voi che ne pensate?

 

Non penso sia colpa di nessuno. Il problema che con gentoo si rincorrono sempre le ultime versioni del sw e spesso ciò comporta questi inconvenienti. 

Questo è il mio pensiero.

----------

## =DvD=

Per me non è un problema, su un altro pc tengo tutto ~x86 per giocare... ma è bene che si sappia come agire!

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   
> 
> Voi che ne pensate? 
> 
> Non penso sia colpa di nessuno. Il problema che con gentoo si rincorrono sempre le ultime versioni del sw e spesso ciò comporta questi inconvenienti. 
> ...

 

concordo.. penso sia un male comune rincorrere le nuove versioni! Con gentoo e' una specie di virus avere sempre tutto full upgrade!  Dopo chiaramente vengono fuori problemi che cmq nel bene o nel male mettono in evidenza problematiche che fanno bene al progresso e allo sviluppo di software mifgliori.  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Però non mi capacito: 
> 
> Con il kernel gentoo-dev-sources stabile ( 2.6.11-r4) i drivers nvidia-kernel stabili non vanno, e un utente è costretto a smascherare gli instabili, che hanno quei piccoli problemi di cui sopra.
> 
> Non è un controsenso? E' impossibile avere il sistema tutto stabile senza (s)mascherare roba?

 

Io ho reinstallato gentoo su un desktop proprio pochi giorni fa e uso senza problemi l'intero sistema stabile, con gentoo-dev-sources e nvidia-kernel stabili. Per ora nessun problema. Anche perchè se non ho capito male (ho letto velocemente il topic, mea culpa) sono i driver nuovi a dare problemi, driver appunto masked.

----------

## AlterX

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> mah..sono tentato...vorrei installarli anche io!! 
> 
> Aspettatevi un nuovo post con blocco di portatile con i nuovi driver nvidia   
> 
> Non so se può esserti utile...post
> ...

 

wow installati e perfettamente funzionanti!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wow installati e perfettamente funzionanti!!! 

 

con quale kernel?

----------

## AlterX

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> wow installati e perfettamente funzionanti!!!  
> 
> con quale kernel?

 

kernel 2.6.11-r4

Non mi hanno dato nessun problema  :Laughing: 

----------

## lan

a me si inchiodava firefox su alcune pagine.. allora ho fatto :

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nvidia"

        BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option "RenderAccel" "False"

EndSection

```

notare la option  :Smile: 

così va senza problemi e molto bene

Ciao

----------

## AlterX

 *lan wrote:*   

> a me si inchiodava firefox su alcune pagine.. allora ho fatto :
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

Dove posso trovare delle option, tipo "RenderAccel"?!?!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nelle mio conf ci sono solo le cose di default (nulla!)...

L'opzione su indicata, se non presente nel conf, è attiva di default???

----------

